# Fattyâ€™s Anonymous



## 24kilo (Aug 5, 2008)

Fatty’s anonymous 

Hello my name is 24kilo…And ,,,, I’m a Fatty Addict.
My story is a common one probably one you’ve heard 100’s of times, But I have to get it off my chest. It all started with a simple Breakfast Fatty, Mind you I’ve had tried everything so I was up for the game. I mean what could this harmless roll do compared to a Full blown smoked Turkey or Brisket done to perfection……….I was wrong, Dead wrong, I was hooked after one bite, It took me to some Smokey porky high that I never had been before, it was like some full blown taste bud Ecstasy that I never had. My mind went wild with images of different ways to cook up some more. I went from simple to exotic, Portabella and onion , Meatball primavera with mozzarella, Greek Olive, Artichoke hearts and Feta in Italian sausage. My mind raced……I’d get up out of bed while the wife slept to a have a fix….”The midnight snack”….  One more piece of smoky goodness. Then I started to share it with friends….I turned into pusher, sneaking extra slices to give to friends Not selling mind you ,I just wanted to party, You know just Invite Friends over for a Fatty or two nothing major...or so I thought..."sigh" That's when I hit rock bottom, when I turned a buddy on to a fatty … I should have thought but I had a hit of some fatty for lunch and well, you know, Anyway He was a tea toddler…you know  the type a strict "gas griller"….. But I gave him some anyway against my better judgment and well It was too much for him, He went off on a Smokey high that I thought he’d never come down from. After that he was always hitting me up for more wanting the that Fatty Fix, Asking me when I was cooking some more up and so on, I finaly gave in and told him how to cook some …That night…"sigh"...that night….. He went and did it…….He bought a smoker, and Now he’s a pusher too…  Well that's my story…and that’s why I started this group. If you need help, share your story and we will be there for you……Now is there anyone else that would like to share…No pressure…..anyone …yes you…come on …don’t be afraid


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

That is an awsome write up. Are you a writer? I feel that way about smokin pork. Just cannot get enough.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 5, 2008)

lol!!
Your fattie pipe is callin'


----------



## erain (Aug 5, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!! great bit a writin there but yano it kinda fits, with twisten these fatties and smokin them it does become habit forming and esp with more of your smokes takin a lil longer ie brisket,butt, etc. u need somethin to take the edge off while waitin for the big finaly!!!


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm no writer, Just have a strange imagination.

Thanks


----------



## daboys (Aug 5, 2008)

Kilo, that was great! Erain is right, it does kinda fit. That was fun to read. Keep on smokin them fatties.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm Aubrey, and I'm a fatty addict.

I've lurked on SMF for a while, and admired the pictures, daydreamed about the recipes, watched fatties evolve from simple chubs of sausage to stuffed rolls of goodness....then I decided, one day, to join the site, and smoke my first fatty, I made it, smoked, it, and knew I was hooked. My mexicali influenced fatty turned my head in a way normally reserved for a good looking woman, and I knew this was going to be something I was going to have to experiment with, repeat and indulge in often.

the fatty turned out spicy, savory, with the mouthwatering sensibilites of the chorizo and smoke, gooey with molten cheese, carrying black bean and corn, the heat of the jalepenos, the just tender onion, and the tang of the salsa...I was so hooked...my next one...I'm already thinking about it..what will I do? how will I make it? maybe I should make a two pounder? I don't know, don't want to move too fast...

I think I have a problem.

I think I have an idea for my next one...pound sausage roll, filled with my own brisket, chopped, with a little sauce, some onion strings, served up in slices with cornbread and kosher dills....


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Cavman...We're here for you.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 9, 2008)

no brisket left, so sausage roll, raspberry preserves, red pepper, jalepenos, and in to chill in the fridge before smoking tomorrow....


----------



## supervman (Aug 10, 2008)

Points to you Brother. 
Title made me laugh! 

SKOL
V


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Glad you laughed.....


----------



## jond (Aug 14, 2008)

Anonymous??

My name is Jon and i'm also addicted to fatties :) smoked one last weekend and have withdrawal kicking in, can't stop thinking about and planning the next evolution at the weekend.. there goes the anonymous lol.

Great write up, had me in stiches :)

Jon.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I for one am proud to say that I am not a fatty addict. I can quit any time I want, I know because I have quit 100's of times. And I only smoke another to prove to the wifey that it is not an addiction.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh man!!! I thought I had all the commons in my story.....Good one


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 23, 2008)

com'on who else wants to join FA?


----------



## cman95 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi..my name is Wayne and I luv fatties. And I am not asking for help; just more fatties!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry yall but the FA group is doomed!  We've tried it before, no one ever makes it ta a meetin straight, they all sit out in the lot in their cars sneakin hits before they would come inta the hall, then run off in shame er screamin that they needed another fix.

It's truly a sad sight ta see so many folks fallin so low, We couldn't stand the sight (er smell!) anymore an closed the doors on our FA.  Sides, the church kinda got touchy bout all the smoke comin outa the basement when john fired up his little smoker tryin ta sneak in one quicky before the meetin!

So, with out further ado, Where be the fatties!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 23, 2008)

You may be able to control your addiction... but you'll never be cured.


----------



## dingle (Aug 23, 2008)

DENILE!! A true sign of addiction. My name is DINGLE and I am not an addict. I am only here to support all my SMF brothers and sisters.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry drove bye the meeten place and waved at ya'll smiled and smoked nother one i are dicked to em
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and like it


----------



## carpetride (Aug 24, 2008)

Give me your fatties and no one gets hurt!


----------



## 24kilo (Sep 18, 2008)

Just calm down, There's no reson for Violence. Plus there's a sniper on the roof with aa smoke stack aimed at your head. Now you don't want that ....Do you?


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I need to join.  Not only are we addicted after our first Fatty; I horde them.  My Schwans driver showed up this morning (with my blueberries and veggies) - I told him about Fatties, but I did NOT share any with him.  OMG!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not only am I an addict - I'm a horder!!!  I'm planning tomorrow's Fatty fix  - will I make an extra to take to the yacht club Saturday and share - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't think so!  They wouldn't appreciate it like DH and I do; they'd just make awful comments about the porky goodness, the oozing cheese, the crispy bacon wrappinng while trying to convince us we shouldn't eat it either (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Maybe they just want it for themselves?????)  

Well, at least I'm not a pusher - YET!


----------

